# Full Squish and rear racks



## The.Doctor (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi guys,

Anyone got any experience with either "How to Install TetraRack M2 on MTB Seatstays" or 
"old man mountain bike racks"? I have a wildcat v2 and looking to turn it into a bike packing rig.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I haven't gotten around to buying a OMM rack yet, but they are fantastic, by all accounts. Topeak and Thule racks can handle a few pounds, but won't take the beatings of real mountain biking. The OMM racks weigh just about the same, and can handle anything you throw at them.

The only reason I haven't bought an OMM rack yet is that I'm about to move to a different climate, and don't know which bikes I'll be keeping or offloading.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I like racks for long trips, and especially winter trips where the added weight/bulk of your insulation is substantial.

That said, racks on FS bikes necessarily put the weight higher and further rearward than on a HT. I experimented heavily with rear racks -- including having a few custom ones made to fit favorite bikes -- and could never get along with the massive change in handling from having my CoG moved so far back and up by the rack/load.

Not saying it's not solvable, but the currently available stuff doesn't really address it.

The more technical your route, the more this matters.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm not suggesting loading up a pair of ortliebs with 50lb of gear. Much the opposite in fact. With full suspension and a dropper, getting a seat pack to fit can be challenging. In the past I've had all 15-20lb of my gear in the triangle and on the handlebars. If I could shift even 5lb of tent, layers, etc onto a dry bag on a rear rack, that would have been a huge win, and really balanced out the bike. I remember at one point as I was pushing my bike up a hill, it actually tried to flip forward, since it was so front heavy.


----------

